# Product Enterprise(Iconic Replicas) Seaview



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres some pics of the upcoming PE Seaview. Looks nice but at over $700 I'll pass.http://www.productenterprise.com/ir/voy_seaview.html Looks like they will have a Jupiter 2 on the way as well.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

While it looks nice, it seems like it will be about the same size as the upcoming Moebius kit. And as the Moebius is one heckuva lot cheaper and can probably be built to meet or exceed the PE model, I know what one I'll be getting.

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

:lol::tongue: $700.00? BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHH!!!!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Dave

It was first announced at 24'' .... If they do like they did with Thunderbird 2 :announced at 36'' during the pre-sale and released at 24'' , ...... At release time it will probably be the same size as the Aurora Seaview.............

long live Moebius :thumbsup:

Gaétan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was under the impression it's based on the MiM Seaview kit, which I already have, so, poopoo.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I am sitting next to a bookcase with a Product Enterprise XL5....Stingray..Eagle..Deluxe Eagle Gift Set..UFO + Interceptor...Supercar..Skydiver..regular Eagle..and Shado Mobile. All in their first size incarnation...went for about 75 a pop USD. Expensive, but those 60's-early 70's Gerry Anderson shows were THE thing for me, so I snagged em. They were SUPPOSED to release same sizes of the Spindrift..LiS Robot..Flying Sub..and Seaview. After waiting for 1.5 years following those announcements, they go, "Oh, sorry; we're scrapping those and are gonna do these studio-sized replicas @ $700 USD a pop."

What? Who can afford that?????????

Needless to say, I was not pleased.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Looks nice but I bet an experienced modeler can do just as good if not better on the Moebius kit. However if you've got $700 burning a hole in your pocket, love the Seaview and are not very skilled at or don't have the time to build then...


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

=bg= said:


> Well, I am sitting next to a bookcase with a Product Enterprise XL5....Stingray..Eagle..Deluxe Eagle Gift Set..UFO + Interceptor...Supercar..Skydiver..regular Eagle..and Shado Mobile. All in their first size incarnation...went for about 75 a pop USD. Expensive, but those 60's-early 70's Gerry Anderson shows were THE thing for me, so I snagged em. They were SUPPOSED to release same sizes of the Spindrift..LiS Robot..Flying Sub..and Seaview. After waiting for 1.5 years following those announcements, they go, "Oh, sorry; we're scrapping those and are gonna do these studio-sized replicas @ $700 USD a pop."
> 
> What? Who can afford that?????????
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased.



Yeah I was sad as well. I was all set to purchase all of those then they decided to go the Master Replicas route. I would just rather give a go at Moebius excellent model. Im sure plenty of parts (especially lights, im horrible with that kind of stuff) will be out to enhance the model further.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

$700???

It looks like crap and they want to charge $700 for it? Who do they think they're kidding? For THAT much money it should look a whole lot better than what we see in those photos! Anybody who spends that much on this POS is getting seriously ripped off.

Seriously, the one in the photos looks like the $75 version and even at that price, I'd think twice about it. Talk about "jumping the shark", these guys are on drugs if they think that there is a market for these things at that price.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I see Iconic Replicas no longer says it'll be 24". They've got the production version- so how long is it _really_?

And, will they release it as a kit, for a reasonable price?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Iconic has their head up their...ah, thrusters, if they think there's a huge market for those. $700? Just pure lunacy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> I see Iconic Replicas no longer says it'll be 24". They've got the production version- so how long is it _really_?
> 
> And, will they release it as a kit, for a reasonable price?


No, because they do not make _kits_.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> No, because they do not make _kits_.


So far, they haven't. But they _should_(even if they have to renegotiate licensing.) I'd love a good 24" die-cast Seaview kit- _if_ it was priced reasonably.

I'm not talking about a pre-painted kit, like those die-cast car kits. I'm talking about a box of raw castings, here.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, uh, so far, Ferrari hasn't sold unassembled, unpainted cars yet either. :freak:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I preordered the irwinn allen diecasts from product enterprises it seems like a few years ago,Including the seaview.When they decided they were going to screw around,I cancelled my order,And will wait for the moebius kits to come out.I think they will be more affordable and look every bit as accuratte if not more so.plus i don't mind working on a good quality kit.


----------

